# Mice in outer wall



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My recommendation is always remove the mice while you know where they enter. If you just block that access, are they inside or outside? Either way they will just go looking for another opening or, make one. Now that they know what is inside and they like it best to eliminate them. Once your traps go empty then seal off that opening. But continue to leave a trap or two on the outside.

Bud


----------



## Mordekyle (Dec 3, 2020)

They can generally get under the cabinet and into the wall via the plumbing coming through the bottom plate at the wall.

You can seal holes in the subfloor from the crawlspace. Houses that old probably weren’t sealed.


Funny story, I peeled off some drywall in the front bedroom of a rancher due to excessive damage. 

The bathtub on the other side of the wall had a creature living under it. It smelled like a wet dog as I pulled the first piece of drywall. The large hole where the drain entered the crawlspace was about a square foot in area, plenty big enough for an animal or six to enter.

I screamed like a little girl when I saw the fur in the middle of the fiberglass nest bristle and thought it was a skunk. When I discovered it was a possum, I convinced it to vacate the premises.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I use the feed bait ,not traps ,it kills them all. Somtines traps leave just enough to keep breeding.


----------



## aconvm (Feb 2, 2021)

turbo4 said:


> I use the feed bait ,not traps ,it kills them all. Somtines traps leave just enough to keep breeding.


What bait would you recommend ? I've been looking on Amazon but all baits seem to be combinations of works / doesn't work in the reviews.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

aconvm said:


> What bait would you recommend ? I've been looking on Amazon but all baits seem to be combinations of works / doesn't work in the reviews.


Iv never had one that didn't work. They all work pretty well. Takes about 2 weeks but it get em all. They take it back to the nest and feed the young ones. Once you notice that the bait is no longer being taken, your rid of them. Then block the holes but put some bait in a place where you can ck it from time to time. If you see its being take again put more. Only way to keep ahead of them.


----------

